# Fotos colorieren (like Technicolor)



## ShibaInu (20. Februar 2004)

In den alten Filme, (Sissi, oder Marilyn, oder ähnliches, aus den 50er Jahren.) gibt es eine bestimmte Farbabstimmung, wie die ansätze nach der ScharzWeißfotografie, als die Bilder eigenhändig coloriert wurden. 

Das würde ich gerne machen, und bekomme es nicht hin, ich habe sogar schon versucht schwarz weiß bilder wieder einzufärben, keine Chance, ich schaffs nicht. 

Ich meine jetzt nicht das "einfärbige" colorieren, sondern aus einem neuen Bild ein so richtiges altes machen. Auchnicht eines dieser brauntönen..das weiß ich, wie es geht, aber mit dieser "Farbvariation" werde ich nicht fertig.. 

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ihr mir helfen könntet, liebe Grüße, und danke im Voraus 

Claudia


----------



## Mythos007 (20. Februar 2004)

Beispielbild?


----------



## ShibaInu (20. Februar 2004)

*beispielbild*

Hier ein Beispielbild.. es ist ein originales aus den 50ern... marilyn..


----------



## Martin Schaefer (20. Februar 2004)

Hi,

vielleicht kommen wir hinter das Geheimnis, wenn wir uns überlegen, warum die
Bilder früher so ausgesehen haben:

Farbfilm war relativ neu. Schwarz-Weiß war dagegen kein Problem mehr. Die
Schärfe von s/w-Material überzeugte schon, die nun aber zusätzlich notwendige
Farbinformation auf dem Film konnte mit der Qualität noch nicht mithalten.

Woran liegt das? Nun, das Helligkeits- / Kontrastempfinden eines Bildes
entspringt im Wesentlichen dem Grünkanal. Die beiden anderen Kanäle
Blau und Rot sind die "schwachen" Farben. Eine Filmemulsion hat mit diesen
beiden "schwachen" Farben am meisten Probleme, da bei gleicher Belichtungszeit
mit weniger Lichteinfall ein gleich scharfes und durchzeichnetes Bild auf die
Emulsion belichtet werden muss.

Und genau damit tat man sich in der Anfangszeit des Farbfilms sehr schwer.

Abbilden können wir das in Photoshop, indem wir ein "modernes" Farbbild
öffnen und das Bild auf 2 weitere Ebenen kopieren.
Hintergrundebene soll unser Original bleiben.
Ebene 1 wandeln wir auf Graustufen z.B. durch Sättigung verringern oder nach
meinem Graustufen-Tutorial (Dann den Grünkanal verwenden).
Ebene 2 lassen wir farbig und stellen den Ebenenmodus auf Farbe.

Nun müssen wir fast nur noch die Ebene 2 unscharf ziehen, um das reduzierte
Farbauflösungsverhalten alter Farbfilme zu simulieren. Mit Sättigung und minimaler
Farbtonverschiebung kann man dann noch Feinarbeit anlegen, die den etwas
"künstlichen" Charakter des Technicolor-Farbraums simuliert.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Leola13 (20. Februar 2004)

Hai,

@mod/admin  : Könnt ihr diesen Beitrag nicht in den Tutorial Bereich schieben ?

Es ist alles super erklärt und der Effekt ist eine tolle Alternative zur Sepiatönung.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Martin Schaefer (20. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Leola13 _
> *@mod/admin  : Könnt ihr diesen Beitrag nicht in den Tutorial Bereich schieben ?*



done 
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials146959.html

Danke für die Blumen.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## ShibaInu (22. Februar 2004)

*Frage*

Danke für die super Anleitung.

Ichhabe nur einesnicht verstanden..Wie setzte ich die Ebene auf Farbe? Ist das ganz normale rgb Profil gemeint?

Denn wenn ja, was bringt mir die ebene mit den Graustufen?

Ich habe mir auch die Beiträge im Tutorials angesehen..

Liebe Grüße, und danke nochmals, 
Claudia


----------



## Martin Schaefer (22. Februar 2004)

In der Ebenenpalette wählst du die o.g. Ebene aus (klickst sie an) und siehst dann
oben drüber ein Kästchen, in dem "Normal" steht.
Genau an der Stelle wählst du "Farbe" aus. Damit wird nur die Farbe der Ebene
auf die darunter liegende Ebene übertragen.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## ShibaInu (22. Februar 2004)

*DANKE so?*

Ok, jetzt verstehe ich es...

Mit unscharf ziehen meinst du unscharf maskieren, Oder?

Ich habe mal ein bespielbild gemacht.. so ganz passts noch nicht... zu wenig passtelig , ich weiß nich wie ich es sonst nenne soll... schade, ich dachte dafür gibt es ein rezept...

Auf jeden Fall, danke, soweit hab ichs noch nie geschafft..

Liebe Grüße

P.S oben ist bearbeitet unten ist das original


----------



## Martin Schaefer (22. Februar 2004)

Hi nochmal,

Unscharf maskieren ist zum Schärfen.
Ich meine Unscharf machen ... also mit dem "Gaußscher Weichzeichner".

Insgesamt ist Technicolor meist relativ stark gesättigt
(Man war ja stolz auf die Farbe und hat es gerne etwas bunt gemacht).
Also Farbsättigung erhöhen.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## ShibaInu (22. Februar 2004)

*neuer versuch*

Hallo, 

weichzeichner hab ich , und sättigung rauf, farbe ganz ganz wenig nach links richtung grün, da du ja was von grün geschrieben hast...

Mein neues ergebniss..


----------



## Martin Schaefer (22. Februar 2004)

Hi,

du sitzt nicht zufälligerweise an einem Mac oder hast deinen Monitor nicht richtig
eingestellt? Hier bei mir jedenfalls sehen die Bilder gräuslich flau aus.

Also mal abgesehen von dem schlechten Ausgangsbild ... So würde ich es als
50er-Jahre-Farbfilm durchgehen lassen, bei dem nur noch Cary Grant fehlt, um
sich in einen Klassiker à la "Über den Dächern von Nizza" oder "Der unsichtbare
Dritte" versetzt zu fühlen.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## ShibaInu (23. Februar 2004)

*mac - richtig*

Hallo, 

Du hast rechtich sitze an einem Mac, ich habs aber auch am PC probiert, und kann nichts erkennen...

Dein Bild gefällt mir sehr gut, nur was habe ich falsch gemacht..? Hast du da eine Idee?

Und, was meinst du mit das Ausgangsbild ist schlecht..ansich habe ich das bild von einem Fotografen bekommen... der kein Amateur mehr ist...

Liebe Grüße
Claudia


----------

